# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Mbretër Ilirë, 2400 Vjet Më Parë, Në Maqedoninë E Sotme

## BARAT

*MBRETËR ILIRË, 2400 VJET Më PARË, NË MAQEDONINË E SOTME*

Në librin "Ilirët", të historianit bashkëkohor anglez, John Wilkes, përkthyer edhe në shqip (2005), jepet ky citim nga vepra e lashtësisë "Illyrike" e historianit Appiani: Helenët quajnë ilirë ata që banojnë përmbi Maqedoni e Trakë, nga Kaonia e Thesprotia deri në lumin Danub. Ky është vendi i tyre për së gjati, kurse për së gjeri ai shkon nga Maqedonia dhe malet e Trakës deri në Panoni e Adriatik dhe deri rrëzë Alpeve. Mban 5 ditë më këmbë për së gjeri dhe 30 ditë për së gjati".
Iliria e lashtë përbëhej nga shumë fise me popullsi autoktone ilire midis të cilëve mund të përmenden: Dardanët, Ardianët, Dokleatët, Labeatët, Albanët, Taulantët, Enkelejtë, Dasaretët, Paionët, Kaonët, Thesprotët, Molosët, Japodët, Liburnët, Dalmatët etj. Fise ilire të mirëfillta ishin edhe Japigët dhe Mesapët në gadishullin Italik, me shtrirje kryesisht në zonën e Apulias (Pulia e sotme) dhe që u përhapën edhe në jugperëndim të gadishullit Apenin. Më poshtë, në këtë shkrim po paraqesim një përshkrim për fisin ilir të Paionëve ose Pejonëve, që shtrihej në territoret e Maqedonisë së sotme dhe përafërsisht aty ku banojnë shqiptarët autoktonë, si dhe për mbretërinë e Paionisë dhe mbretërit e saj në shek. IV para erës së re, ose më qartë plot 2400 vjet më parë.

PAIONIA

Paionia; Paionët (Paeonians) ose Peonët ishin fise ilire që banonin në luginën e sipërme të Vardarit dhe në kufi me Dardanët. Në drejtim të lindjes ata shtriheshin deri te lumi Struma, (Bullgari) por dhe më tej. Përmenden për herë të parë nga Homeri, si aleatë të Trojanëve dhe në mbrojtje të Helenës në luftën kundër Akejve. Në gjysmën e parë të shek. IV para erës së re, Paionët krijuan mbretërinë e tyre, e cila u detyrua tu bëjë ballë për shumë kohë sulmeve të maqedonasve. Principatat e Paionëve u përqendruan në mbretëri duke u shtrirë pranë lumenjve Vardar dhe Struma dhe në disa kohë edhe më tutje se kaq. Nga perëndimiPaionia përfshinte edhe Pelagoninë, hapësirën mbi liqenin e Ohrit dhe të Prespës. Qyteti kryesor i mbretërve paionianë ishte Bylazora (Veleshi i sotëm në Maqedoni -FYROM) pranë lumit Aksios, sot Vardar. Më vonë, vendqendrimi i mbretërve kaloi në Stobi (në Pusto Gradskon e sotëm). Ekziston mendimi se qyteti i lashtë ilir i Damastionit, të ketë qenë përfshirë në mbretërinë e Paionisë. Ky mendim gjen mbështetje edhe nga monedhat e shumta prej argjendi të shek. IV-III para erës së re, që mbajnë mbishkrimin DAMASTION dhe që klasifikohen se i përkasin mbretërisë së Paionisë. Paionët u bashkuan me ilirët e tjerë dhe i bënë qëndresë ekspansionit të Maqedonisë drejt veriut. Në vitin 360-359 para Krishtit, fiset jugore të Paionisë filluan mësymjen kundër Maqedonisë, me shpresën e ndonjë sulmi të mundshëm edhe nga viset e tjera të Ilirisë. Mbreti i Maqedonisë, Filipi II krijoi një ushtri dhe u mundua ti parandalonte pushtimet e mundshme nga ana e ilirëve dhe nga mësymjet e paionëve. Paionët krijuan dinastinë e tyre e njohur si mbretëria ilire e Paionisë, qysh nga fillimi i shek. IV para erës së re. Dinastia mbretërore e Paionisë u bë e njohur dhe pati vazhdimësi për më se një shekull, përmendim: Mbretin Likeu (Lykkaioy; Lykkaeios, 359-340 para Kr.); Patrai (Patraioy, 340-315 para Kr.), Audoleoni (315-286 para Kr.). Mbretër të Paionisë kanë qenë edhe Aristoni (286 para Kr.), Leoni (278-250 para Kr.), Dropioni (250-230 para Kr.) etj. Në mesin e këtyre sundimtarëve, Audeleoni ka mundësi të ketë një nga më të njohurit, ngaqë një nga vajzat e tij qe martuar me Pirron e Epirit.
Mbretërit e Paionisë kanë qenë të njohur për prerjen e monedhave, kryesisht prej argjendi dhe të cilësisë së lartë. Autori i këtij shkrimi, në kërkimet e tij për të njohur sa më gjerë botën e Ilirisë së lashtë dhe historinë e kombit shqiptar, zbuloi nëpërmjet internetit në muze dhe arshiva të huaja disa dhjetëra monedha ilire, të njohura pak, ose aspak të njohura, dhe midis tyre më se 100 copë monedha dhe të gjitha prej argjendi, të prera nga mbretërit e Paionisë. Këto janë edhe disa nga monedhat më të hershme të botës ilire (shek. IV, III para Kr.). Kështu Mbreti Likeu me rreth 40 prerje dhe të gjitha prej argjendi, Mbreti Patrai me rreth 35 prerje prej argjendi, si dhe Mbreti Audoleon, me rreth 30 monedha të ndryshme dhe të gjitha prej argjendi. Në një monedhë paioniane paraqitet figura e Mbretit Ariston, që ishte vëllai i Mbretit Patrai, i cili luftoi në krye të 1 000 trupave ilire përkrah Aleksandërit të Madh në fushatat e tij drejt lindjes.
Panonia përbëhej nga disa nënfise: Aestraei, Agrianes, Derrones, Doberes, Laiaious, Odomantians, Paioplai, Siriopaiones. Pas pushtimeve romake, Paionia u përfshi në provincën romake të Maqedonisë së bashku me Ilirinë e Jugut, Thesalinë, Trakën, dhe Epirin e Veriut. Perandori me origjinë ilire Diokleciani, gjatë riorganizimit administrativ të Perandorisë Romake, Paioninë dhe Pelagoninë, i bashkoi në një provincë të vetme me emrin Maqedonia e Dytë ose Salutaris.


Mbreti: TEUTAMADO

Shek. IV para erës së re

Teutamado (Teytamado). Një nga mbretërit e Paionisë në Ilirinë lindore. Rreth shek. IV para erës së re (rreth vitit 325 para Kr.). Në historiografinë shqiptare ky mbret nuk përmendet fare, pasi ai nuk njihet dhe nuk është cituar në ndonjë botim në shqip as edhe në gjuhë të huaj. Në një muze të huaj ruhet një monedhë e Mbretit TEUTAMADO prej argjendi që mendohet të jetë e shek. IV para Kr. dhe për të cilën thuhet se Teudamado ishte Mbret i Paionisë. Në faqen e parë të monedhës është vendosur figura e Zeusit me drejtimin djathtas, ndërsa në faqen e pasme paraqitet Mbreti plak i hipur mbi kalë dhe me një shpatë të shkurtër në dorë, shpatë tipike ilire. Poshtë, i rrëzuar për tokë, është figura e një luftëtari armik. Sipër kësaj monedhe, me shkronja të mëdha, lexohet emri i Mbretit: TEYTAMADO.
Ky emër nuk është fare i panjohur për historinë e ilirëve (kujtojmë Mbretëreshën Teuta, të shoqen e Mbretit Agron dhe Triteutën, gruan tjetër të tij, e cila lindi Mbretin ilir, Pin, ndaj mund të hamendësohet se fjala TUEUTAMADO, mund të kuptohet dhe si TEUTA+MADO (Teuta i Madh?!). Ky supozim mbështetet edhe me tekstin përcjellës të kësaj monedhe, ku bëhet fjalë për një mbret plak që lufton mbi kalë kundër armikut. Poshtë dhe në anën e majtë të monedhës është një shpend mitologjik, që duket sikur ka dy koka (bycapitis). Sidoqoftë, këto mendime rreth kësaj monedhe duhen marrë thjesht si "hamendësime", pasi fjalën e saktë dhe shkencore mund ta thonë shkencëtarët, historianët dhe gjuhëtarët e specializuar. Kjo monedhë unike e me vlera të jashtëzakonshme për historinë e ilirëve dhe të kombit shqiptar (shek. IV para erës së re), ndodhet në një muze të huaj dhe është monedha që kushton më shumë nga fondi i Ilirisë, rreth 30 500 dollarë. Ajo është grupuar me disa monedha të tjera prej argjendi të qytetit të pazbuluar ilir të Damastionit, monedha ku dukshëm në njërën anë është figura e Zeusit dhe në anën tjetër, janë vendosur disa vegla pune për shkrirjen e metaleve dhe ku lexohet fjala: PELLAG.


LIKEI

356-335 para erës së re

Likei, Luppeios (Lykkaioy; Lykkaeios). Mbret i Paionisë ilire, në periudhën 356-335 para erës së re. Ishte një nga themeluesit e dinastisë mbretërore të Paionëve, që sundoi për një periudhë relativisht të gjatë kohe në shek. IV para erës së re. Demosteni, në veprën e famshme të tij, "Filipiket", u thoshte athinasve se "për sa u përket Paionëve, ilirëve dhe të gjithë fqinjëve të tij (të Filipit të Maqedonisë), në përgjithësi, duhet besuar se për ta është më e kënaqshme të jenë të pavarur e të lirë sesa të nënshtruar" (cituar nga prof. Neritan Ceka në librin e tij "Ilirët"). Këtu, oratori i shquar e kishte fjalën për një aleancë të lidhur në vitin 356 para Kr., kur Diodori njofton se tre mbretër, të Paionisë, Ilirisë dhe Trakisë, u bashkuan për të sulmuar Filipin II të Maqedonisë. Nga Paionia marrëveshja u nënshkrua nga Likei, nga Iliria prej Grabosit, ndërsa nga Thrakia prej Ketriporit.
Në literaturën me temë historinë e ilirëve, të botuar deri më sot në gjuhën shqipe, ky mbret ilir përmendet shumë pak ose anashkalohet, ndërsa ai mbart me vetë një histori të rëndësishme për vetë faktin se në periudhën kur sundoi ai preu rreth 50 monedha prej argjendi, të gjitha të cilësisë së lartë, ashtu siç prenë edhe dy mbretërit e tjerë, pasardhës të tij, Patrai dhe Audoleoni. Në monedhat kushtuar Likeit, në faqen e parë paraqitet busti i Zeusit, Apolonit apo Herakliut, ndërsa në faqen e pasme shihet dyluftimi i një luftëtari me luanin dhe ku shkruhet: "Lykkeioy". Mbreti Likei sundoi për 21 vjet, pas tij në fron erdhi Mbreti Patrai.

PATRAI
340-315 para erës së re

Patrai (Patraoy). Mbreti i Paionisë ilire nga fisi ilir i Paionëve që sundoi në vitet 340-315 para erës së re. Ai erdhi në fron pas Mbretit Likei (Lykkeioy) dhe u zëvendësua nga Mbreti Audoleon (shih). Gjatë sundimit të tij, mbretëria e Paionisë zinte hapësira të gjera dhe shtrihej në lindje deri në qytetin e lashtë Serdika, sot qyteti Sofje në Bullgari, ndërsa nga perëndimi kufizohej përafërsisht me hapësirën mbi liqenin e Ohrit, nga veriu shtrihej deri në Dardaninë Jugore, ndërsa pjesa jugore e Paionisë shkonte deri në qytetin e lashtë Heraklea, sot Bitola (Manastiri) në Maqedoni. Mbreti Patrai preu rreth 40 monedha prej argjendi të një cilësie të lartë, ku në njërën anë paraqitet portreti i Apolonit dhe në anën tjetër një luftëtar mbi kalë që ka mundur armikun, ndërsa disa syresh kanë figurën e një derri të egër.


AUDOLEONI

315-286 para erës së re

Audoleoni (Audoleontoy, 315-286 para erës së re). Mbret i Paionisë, që erdhi në fron pas Mbretit Patrai (shih). Pas vdekjes së Perdikas III të Maqedonisë, në vitin 359 para Kr., Paionët ilirë, filluan të rebeloheshin. Me qëllim që të merrte fronin e Maqedonisë, Filipi II (i ati i Aleksandërit të Madh, nipi i Fisit ilir të Molosëve në Epir), u bëri atyre shumë premtime. Paionët (Pejonët) të kanosur nga planet e Filipit, kërkuan ndihmën e Athinës dhe në verën e vitit 356 para Kr., Mbreti i Paionisë, Likei, nënshkroi një marrëveshje bashkëpunimi me këtë qytet-shtet. Mirëpo një gjë e tillë nuk pati sukses, sepse maqedonët nën drejtimin e Parmenionit, e rimorën Paioninë dhe deri në shekullin e katërt, ky ishte një shtet i "bashkuar". Pas vdekjes së Aleksandërit IV të Maqedonisë, Paionia u bë përsëri e pavarur. Kasandri i cili kërkonte të bëhej Mbret i Maqedonisë, siguroi kufirin e tij verior duke ndihmuar Audoleonin në një marrëveshje mbrojtjeje. Ky bashkëpunim ishte në dobi të Paionëve, pasi Audoleoni siguroi një aleancë të fuqishme. Ndërkohë, Audoleoni vazhdoi të forconte lidhjet me fqinjët e tij të Ilirisë, gjë që shprehet qartë dhe me martesën e vajzës së tij me Pirron e Epirit. Pas vdekjes së Audoleonit, në fronin e Paonisë erdhi Aristoni dhe më pas Drypioni. Monedhat e shumta dhe prej argjendi të prera nga Audoleoni tregojnë për nivelin e fuqizimit të mbretërisë ilire të Paionëve në shekullin e katërt para erës së re.

DAMASTIONI

Qytet i rëndësishëm i Ilirisë së lashtë që pati zhvillim sidomos në shek. IV-II para erës së re. Mendohet si kryeqytet i Dardanisë apo i Paionisë a si një qendër e rëndësishme për prerjen e monedhave ilire. Përmendet nga Straboni në veprën e tij "Gjeografia" si qytet ilir (shek. IV para Kr.). Sipas tij, pas Epidamnit dhe Apolonisë, gjer në malet Keraune, banojnë Bylinët, Taulantët, Parthinët e Brygët; jo larg tyre janë edhe minierat e argjendit në Damastion, rreth të cilave Dyestët vendosën sundimin e tyre, si dhe Enkelenjtë, të cilët i quajnë edhe Sesaretë. Në monedhat që i kushtohen Damastionit, dhe që ruhen edhe në ditët tona, rreth 40 prerje a më shumë dhe pothuajse të gjitha prej argjendi, në pjesën e parme të tyre, zakonisht gjendet figura e Zeusit apo Apolonit, hyjnisë së adhuruar të botës antike, kurse në pjesën e pasme, paraqiten figurina të ndryshme si vegla pune për shkrirjen e metalit, ku mbizotëron tripodi ilirik me këmbë luani, altarë të faljes, sende si thika e shpata të shkurtra dhe stilizime të ndryshme. Poshtë, ose në formë rrethore, zakonisht shkruhet emri i qytetit: DAMASTION. Në disa nga këto monedha, gjenden mbishkrime të tjera interesante si: HRAKLEIDO; KAKIO; PELLAG apo ILLY, që nga disa specialistë të huaj lexohet si "Illyricum".
Lidhur me vendndodhjen e këtij qyteti antik ka mendime të ndryshme. Kështu A. Stipçeviç e lokalizon në Shqipërinë e Jugut, diku në rrethin e Gjirokastrës, studiues të tjerë mendojnë se përfshihej në Shqipërinë e Veriut, në zonat e Mirditës a të Dukagjinit. Ka studiues që mendojnë se ky qytet i lashtë duhet kërkuar në jug të Dardanisë, a në mbretërinë ilire të Paionisë, diku në perëndim të saj, ku gjendej edhe krahina e lashtë e Pelagonisë. Problemit të Damastionit i ka kushtuar vëmendje të veçantë edhe historiani nga Kosova, Zef Mirdita, i cili në veprën e vet "Studime Dardane" (viti 1979), jep mendimin se kjo qendër e lashtë ilire duhet të ketë ekzistuar afër Kishnicës, midis Janjevës dhe Prishtinës, pasi që këtej nuk kanë qenë larg minierat antike të xeherorëve. Duhet thënë se në studimet numizmatike me temën e Ilirisë, për Damastionin janë botuar vetëm tri a katër monedha dhe këto të dëmtuara dhe jo tipike. Në fakt, sot, në muzetë dhe arshivat e huaj të Evropës dhe më gjerë, gjenden më se 50 monedha, pothuajse të tëra prej argjendi dhe të ruajtura mirë, të cilat po të blihen (ato shiten) do të sillnin një prurje të re dhe shkencore rreth këtij qyteti të lashtë të botës ilire. Damastioni i lavdishëm i trojeve të Ilirisë antike pret studiuesit dhe arkeologët, shqiptarë a të huaj, që ta zgjojnë atë nga heshtja dhe gjumi i tij shumëshekullor. Zbulimi i tij do të jetë me vlera të jashtëzakonshme për historinë e ilirëve dhe të autoktonisë së hershme të kombit shqiptar.

gazeta Shqip-Tiranë, tetor, 2009

nga PASHO BAKU
*Studiues dhe botues

----------


## dias10

Ne fakt une nuk do te preferoja te citoja Wilkes, meqe ne kemi tekstin kopje te origjinalit(se origjinalet kurre nuk na u treguan) dhe meqe vete Wilkes eshte teper subjektiv ne librin e tij, bile ndoshta eshte i njeanshem ne gjykime dhe krahasime.



Nga ky tekst mund te shkeputim dy mesazhe te rendesishme

1. Disa fise ilire qe historiografia moderne i paraqet si epirote ose trake bile dhe greke, duke nenkuptuar qe ato ishin etnikisht te ndryshme nga iliret, autori, pra Apiani i klasifikon pa asnje medyshje ilire.

2.Perrabejte jane nje fis i cilesuar nga shume burime te vjetra si PELLAZGE, kurse nen autoritetin e Apianit jane Ilire, duke na çuar ne konkluzionin qe etnikisht te pakten nje porcion i pellazgeve ishte i njejte me iliret. Ky eshte nje moment delikat qe nuk duhet anashkaluar, sepse shpeshhere jemi perplasur me propaganden greke, qe pellazget nuk kane asnje pike takimi gjeografiko-etnike me iliret.

----------


## gloreta

Histori interesante, faleminderit qe e shkruat.

----------


## fegi

Shume e vjeter studimet per henen dhe yjete
Maj, 21 2010



CNN International

Maqedonia është vendi më i ri i lashtë në botë dhe është plot me gërmadha të kohës e kaluara.



Ajo ka qenë pjesë e të gjitha perandorive të mëdha të historisë, nga romake te Bizantit dhe Otomane për të gjithë ata kanë lënë gjurmët e tyre me mijëra vende të lashtë.
Vendi ka rreth 4.485 vende arkeologjike nga të gjitha periudhat historike, sipas Pashko Kuzman, i Zyrës kulturore të vendit Mbrojtjen e Trashëgimisë.

Jewel në kurorë është Kokino, zbuluar në malet në afërsi të Kumanovës në vitin 2001 nga arkeologu Jovica Stankovski lokale. Kjo është një 4000-vjeçar megalithic Observatori përdorur në Bronzit për studimin e diellin dhe hënën.

Vendi, në një lartësi prej më shumë se 1000 m dhe me një diametër prej 100 milion, është përshkruar si Stonehenge "maqedonas" dhe është renditur nga NASA si observatori më i vjetër i katërt lashtë në botë, pasi Ebu Simbel në Egjipt, Stonehenge në Britani dhe Angkor Wat në Kamboxhia.

Disa vende guri, të njohura si fronin dhe të përballet me horizont lindje u zbuluan edhe në këtë faqe interneti.

Hulumtimet treguan se observatori kishte një vend të veçantë për monitorimin e yjet dhe dielli, si vrima të veçanta me të cilat kjo lëvizje e diellin dhe hënën mund të regjistruar.

Sipas fizikan Gjore Cenev, observatori lashtë punuar me përdorimin e shënuesve të veçantë gur në hartë lëvizjen e diellit dhe të hënës në horizontin lindor. Me pjesë të observatori ruajtur mirë, është ende e mundur për të shënuar pozicionin e diellit gjatë solstik verës, tha ai.

Cenev, i cili ka bërë analizë të detajuar e vendit, shkruante në një letër me temë: "Kokino ka saktësi të pabesueshme astronomike dhe ka një post qendror vëzhgimit dhe postimet accessory të vëzhgimit."

"Observatori përcakton katër pozicionet kryesore të Hënës dhe tre pozita kryesore e Diellit gjatë një viti, ekuinoks vjeshtak dhe i pranverës dhe të dimrit dhe verës solstik," shtoi ai.

Besohet se disa nga ritualet më të rëndësishme për banorët lokal gjatë epokës së bronzit të hershëm do të kishte ndodhur në këtë faqe interneti.

Stankovski, të cilët e zbuluan rrënojat, shkroi në Lajme arkeologjike maqedonase: "Një nga ritualet më tërheqëse në dukje në Kokino është ritual të bashkimit të shenjtë e Tokës Nënë e Madhe dhe Birit të saj, Die ritual është kryer në mes të verë dhe ndoshta ajo ishte lidhur me fundin e sezonit të korrjes. "

Ka teori që megalithic Observatori Kokino ishte pjesë e një qyteti të madh pas nje rrjet prej 10 tempuj u zbulua aty pranë.

vizatimet Stone dhe figurines kanë qenë gjithashtu të zbuluar dhe nëse Kokino është identifikuar si një qytetërimi të lashtë, ajo mund të vjetër të njohur në Ballkan.

----------

